# Spaghetti in a hurricane? Christmas fun with high powered spaghetti shooter



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have ever wondered what spaghetti would do if accelerated to high speeds by hurricane force winds, wonder no longer. 

The video shows spaghetti and marshmallow darts shot from a pvc blowgun and what they do to cans and water jugs, etc. Enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing ! Very cool .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Informative and fun, thanks for posting.*


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

treefork said:


> Amazing ! Very cool .


Thanks, Treefork! Hope you try it for yourself, and if you do, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Informative and fun, thanks for posting.*


Thanks, it was a lot of fun making the video. Try it yourself (but watch out for the fountains of soda that jump out of the cans back at you when you shoot 'em)


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Thought I'd give this a bump for Black Friday, for anyone who doesn't want to face the shopping crowds, here's something fun and easy to do, especially if you've got a few mini marshmallows left over from making sweet potato casserole for Thanksgiving...


----------

